# concept skyscrapers



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

tim1807 said:


> You can not just build as high as you want, what some people think.



With current construction methods/materials the limit is about 2000m, unless new smart materials are developed, graphene for instance, that is so many times stronger than steel/concrete... and possibly has the potential to be used in the construction industry in our lifetimes. The hard part is manufacturing large quantities of it.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

A conceptual future of Benidorm, by MVRDV
http://designhistorylab.com


----------



## Shaddorry (Nov 8, 2012)

C'mon people, WE KNOW THERE'S MORE!


----------

